# Remove Windows 10 upgrade notice



## Refandy (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi

I have a Windows 8.1 laptop which is nagging me to update to Windows 10, which I originally thought I would and have now decided not to do.

I have tried to follow the instructions in the sticky thread to do this but can only find one of the KB's - 3035583 which I have uninstalled. I cannot find, and a search does not reveal, KB2990214.

Can I progress without uninstalling this KB, or is it hidden somewhere?

Alternatively, is there a way I can apply updates to 8.1 - if I try to apply them then wording says I am updating to Windows 10.


Thanks

Andy


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you can't find KB2990214 then you probably never had it but keep a check on new updates as it might try to sneak on, same goes for KB3035583. If you see either again just hide it and it shouldn't be included in any new updates later on.

I have my Windows 7 updates set to 'inform me but don't download or install ...' and I recommend you do the same, it gives you more control.

When you start a new 'windows updates' install it may say it's installing 10 but in fact it's installing the updates you asked for, I get the same thing in my Windows 7 after using the sticky method. During the updating it will change to show the correct updates are being installed.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Andy:

If you feel comfortable with doing it, the following "should" stop that nag screen. 
Copy-and-paste and save the below bold text into Notepad:

*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\GWX]
"DisableGWX"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
"DisableOSUpgrade"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\OSUpgrade]
"AllowOSUpgrade"=dword:00000000
"ReservationsAllowed"=dword:00000000*

Name the saved document whatever you want to.
Rename its file extension to *.reg* and then press Enter.
Ignore the warning that appears. 
Right-click on that .reg file and then click Merge.
Allow it to merge into the registry.
If all goes well, the merge will be successful.
Restart the computer.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Refandy (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. I always have the updates set to 'inform me'. I've applied the 8.1 updates that have been outstanding for a while but i'm not feeling brave enough to make the registry changes just yet - perhaps another day.

Thanks for all your help

Andy


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You're welcome.

------------------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Frank, will this work for Win 7?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Yes.

-----------------


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

When I put this in Word pad:
"*Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\GWX]
"DisableGWX"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\WindowsUpdate]
"DisableOSUpgrade"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\WindowsUpdate\OSUpgrade]
"AllowOSUpgrade"=dword:00000000
"ReservationsAllowed"=dword:00000000"

Save as you suggest, when I right click it there is no merge feature; but if I just click on it, it asks if I want to make changes to the registry.... Is this still OK?*


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You need to rename that saved document so it ends with *.reg*

This is how it's named for me:










This is how its contents looks:


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

I named mine remove win10.reg


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Will try it again.


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

Thank you Frank, it worked this time


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Thank you Frank, it worked this time


----------



## jimbob15 (Feb 15, 2012)

is there any easy way to search for these updates (KB...........) ? I seem to have hurderds of updates & it would take hours to search carefully thru each one
Thanks ( oh, Im on Win 7 BTW!)


----------



## captainron276 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure most if not all of the one's your looking for are in 2015.


----------



## jimbob15 (Feb 15, 2012)

ah cheers, found them! But now I am unable to delete the GWX file in sys32?


----------



## storage_man (Nov 6, 2003)

It will allow you to rename them. I renamed mine to GWX_OLD. No more notifications.


----------

